# Bargain Prices Nov 2008 and earlier



## Geemont

What bargain prices have you found at Amazon? Please add to the list if you know any.

GREAT PRICES:
$2.95 Shibumi by Travanian
$1.49 The Eiger Sanction by Trevanian 
$1.49 The Loo Sanction by Trevanian
$0.95  The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler
$0.75 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? by Philip K. Dick
$0.35  I, Robot by Isaac Asimov

GOOD PRICES:
$4.99  The Sunne In Splendour by Sharon Kay Penman *(horrible, horrible formating!)* $9.99 as of 12/31/08
$4.99 Harlot's Ghost by Norman Mailer $7.96 as of 12/31/08
$4.99 Oswald's Tale by Norman Mailer $7.96 as of 12/31/08

***
Added links.


----------



## CS

Plus: Hearing Aid by David Langford

NOTE: Some of these choices came from other posters on the board in other threads, so I can't take full credit, nor can I vouch for the quality of any of the books I listed. I have the first three but haven't read them yet. I've read "Hearing Aid" though (review here).


----------



## Khabita

I recently found a book called "44 Scotland Street" by Alexander McCall Smith for $1.00. It's a really adorable book, and it was originally serialized in the Scotsman newspaper. Easy read at an easy price!

If I can figure out how, I'll post a pic of the cover.

Okay, let's see if I got it right:


----------



## CS

Khabita said:


> I recently found a book called "44 Scotland Street" by Alexander McCall Smith for $1.00. It's a really adorable book, and it was originally serialized in the Scotsman newspaper. Easy read at an easy price!


I ordered it. Damn, I have to stop doing that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Khabita said:


> I recently found a book called "44 Scotland Street" by Alexander McCall Smith for $1.00. It's a really adorable book, and it was originally serialized in the Scotsman newspaper. Easy read at an easy price!
> 
> If I can figure out how, I'll post a pic of the cover.
> 
> Okay, let's see if I got it right:


Great job on the cover! If you want to have it smaller, insert width=200 (or another number) in the first [ img] tag as shown below (spaces after [ added to make it readable:

[ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FCKKSA?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000FCKKSA][ img *width=200*]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51KNV7YWDZL._SS500_.jpg[/img][/url]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000FCKKSA][ /img]

This book is part of a series of three, the other two aren't as cheap but will probably come down as they get older. All are available on Kindle, I believe.

Betsy


----------



## Xia

These are the 'bargain' ones (listed in no particular order, btw) I discovered on my own and are of interest to me; some I've already purchased, some I've only downloaded the sample, and some (_Ubik_ and _Jitterbug Perfume_) are old favorites that I own in DTB format but just had to get into my Kindle:

$1.95 _The Talisman







_ by Stephen King and Peter Straub
$2.50 _Ubik







_ by Philip K. Dick 
$0.99 _The Secret Garden







_ by Frances Hodgson Burnett
$0.99 _Flatland: A Romance of Many Dimension







_ by Edwin A. Abbott
$2.95 _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy







_ by Douglas Adams
$0.75 _The Wind in the Willows







_ by Kenneth Grahame
$1.95 _Another Roadside Attraction







_ by Tom Robbins
$1.25 _Dying Inside







_ by Robert Silverberg
$0.69 _Not Long Before the End







_ by Larry Niven
$1.59 _The Fourth Profession







_ by Larry Niven
$1.50 _Pebble in the Sky







_ by Isaac Asimov
$0.99 _Shatterday







_ by Harlan Ellison
$4.50 _Jitterbug Perfume 







_ by Tom Robbins

These are the 'bargain' ones I purchased based on recommendations from fellow board members:

$1.98 _The Color of Magic







_ by Terry, Pratchett
$1.25 _Dragonflight/Dragonquest







_ by Anne Mccaffrey
$1.95 _The Princess Bride: S. Morgenstern's Classic Tale of True Love and High Adventure







_ by William Goldman

-X-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great lists, all of you!  Keep it up!



Betsy


----------



## Xia

By the way, Geemont:   Thanks a bunch for starting this thread - I had been meaning to start one just like it but just hadn't gotten around to compiling my bargain finds list yet.  And now I can't wait to see everyone elses bargain discoveries.


----------



## Guest

Cabbages and Kings







- O. Henry 25 cents
An American Tragedy







- Theodore Dreiser 25 cents
Leaves of Grass







- Walt Whitman 25 cents
Thorns







- Robert Silverberg 75 cents
To Open the Sky







- Robert Silverberg 95 cents

[Fixed to include links]


----------



## Cuechick

For lovers of good historical fiction...

Lady Audley's Secret by M.E. Braddon 1.59!
http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Audleys-Secret-Girlebooks-Classics/dp/B0015PKDF6/ref=pd_bbs_sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227035179&sr=8-5


----------



## CS

Just a request: Can you guys link to any books you recommend? Would make life much easier for the rest of us. Thanks.


----------



## Xia

CS said:


> Just a request: Can you guys link to any books you recommend? Would make life much easier for the rest of us. Thanks.


Looks like Betsy has added the links to some from my list. (Thank you, Betsy!) I actually don't know how to do that, but it's high time I learned if I'm going to be hanging out around here. Could someone please tell me where I can go to learn how to do this? Thx!


----------



## Guest

CS said:


> Just a request: Can you guys link to any books you recommend? Would make life much easier for the rest of us. Thanks.


Oh, I was gonna let Harvey trail behind me turning all by books into Kindleboard affiliate links. Isn't that what we pay him for?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Xia said:


> Looks like Betsy has added the links to some from my list. (Thank you, Betsy!) I actually don't know how to do that, but it's high time I learned if I'm going to be hanging out around here. Could someone please tell me where I can go to learn how to do this? Thx!


I just finished all of yours, Xia! If you click on the Link-Maker in the top menu, it'll take you to a page with more information. Take a look at that and one of us will also post instructions.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

I already took care of mine, Betsy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Octochick said:


> For lovers of good historical fiction...
> 
> Lady Audley's Secret by M.E. Braddon 1.59!
> http://www.amazon.com/Lady-Audleys-Secret-Girlebooks-Classics/dp/B0015PKDF6/ref=pd_bbs_sr_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227035179&sr=8-5
> Can't resist historical fiction. Thanks.


----------



## Xia

Okay, I read the instructions, now I'll see if I can do the link thingy right. Here goes...

$2.50 The Fountains of Paradise by Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bacardi Jim said:


> Oh, I was gonna let Harvey trail behind me turning all by books into Kindleboard affiliate links. Isn't that what we pay him for?


That's right! I feel better when I'm earning my pay.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Let me add a big THANK YOU to everyone who takes the time to post those links to Amazon. I know it adds some steps, but it sure makes it easy for our readers to check out the books on Amazon. And, it helps the site to have those Amazon affiliate links out there.

And a bouquet to Betsy for her quiet, diligent work in adding those links to posts that don't have them already.










For instructions on adding links (both text links and book-cover image links) to your posts, see our Link-Maker page: http://www.kboards.com/link

And let us know if you have any questions about it! Thanks all.

- Harvey


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bets you lucky girl you, roses!


----------



## Guest

Are they scratch-n-sniff?

*scratches*

Mmmmmm.... glass cleaner.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LMAO Barcardi Jim!! You are bad!


----------



## Chad Winters

_*NOTE: This book is now $9.99*--Betsy_

This is an apparently award winning book (that I have not read) by a Pulitzer Prize winning author (which probably means I won't like it)
but it is definitely inexpensive compared to the DTV at $2.95.











Product Description
"A modern classic, Housekeeping is the story of Ruth and her younger sister, Lucille, who grow up haphazardly, first under the care of their competent grandmother, then of two comically bumbling great-aunts, and finally of Sylvie, their eccentric and remote aunt. The family house is in the small Far West town of Fingerbone set on a glacial lake, the same lake where their grandfather died in a spectacular train wreck, and their mother drove off a cliff to her death. It is a town "chastened by an outsized landscape and extravagant weather, and chastened again by an awareness that the whole of human history had occurred elsewhere." Ruth and Lucille's struggle toward adulthood beautifully illuminates the price of loss and survival, and the dangerous and deep undertow of transience."

About the Author

MARILYNNE ROBINSON is the author of the novel Gilead and two books of nonfiction, Mother Country and The Death of Adam. She teaches at the University of Iowa Writers' Workshop.


----------



## Guest

^^Haven't read the book but enjoyed the movie quite a bit.


----------



## Geemont

Bacardi Jim said:


> An American Tragedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Theodore Dreiser 25 cents


This was one of my favorite novels I read in college many years ago. I download the sample a few weeks ago and the formatting was way, way off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> And a bouquet to Betsy for her quiet, diligent work in adding those links to posts that don't have them already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let us know if you have any questions about it! Thanks all.
> 
> - Harvey


Harvey, thank you so much! They're beeyootiful! They may become my Avatar for awhile (after the b'day party ends).

This is such a great place!

Betsy (reaching for a tissue).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> Are they scratch-n-sniff?
> 
> *scratches*
> 
> Mmmmmm.... glass cleaner.


If I tried that I would smell dust....and leave nose prints...

Betsy


----------



## CS

Chad Winters said:


> This is an apparently award winning book (that I have not read) by a Pulitzer Prize winning author (which probably means I won't like it)
> but it is definitely inexpensive compared to the DTV at $2.95.
> 
> Product Description
> "A modern classic, Housekeeping is the story of Ruth and her younger sister, Lucille, who grow up haphazardly, first under the care of their competent grandmother, then of two comically bumbling great-aunts, and finally of Sylvie, their eccentric and remote aunt. The family house is in the small Far West town of Fingerbone set on a glacial lake, the same lake where their grandfather died in a spectacular train wreck, and their mother drove off a cliff to her death. It is a town "chastened by an outsized landscape and extravagant weather, and chastened again by an awareness that the whole of human history had occurred elsewhere." Ruth and Lucille's struggle toward adulthood beautifully illuminates the price of loss and survival, and the dangerous and deep undertow of transience."


Here's a pic of the movie poster/VHS tape. It's much more effective in selling the appeal of the book (which I haven't read either) than the dreary book cover and plot description Amazon is currently using.


----------



## soapy70

There are quite a few of the authors I like to read that dropped the prices of some of their books recently. Here are some of the authors as too many books to name and can't remember all the titles:
Jennifer Crusie
Iris Johansen
Tami Hoag
Suzanne Brockman
Kay Hooper
Some of the books are ranging from 1.95 to 3.50


----------



## Barbara S

I've noticed several books recently have very reduced prices:

$1.25 Deryni Rising and High Deryni by Katherine Kurtz
Anne McCaffrey - a number of her books have been reduced below $3.00

Cait


----------



## Angela

Most of the bargains I would have posted have been posted already!! Guess that's what happens when you take a day off from the computer!! 

I didn't however see this one for $2.95








The Stand by Stephen King


----------



## quiltlvr

Geemont said:


> What bargain prices have you found at Amazon? Please add to the list if you know any.
> 
> Sunne-Splendour-Novel-Richard-III/dp/B001BTG2FG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1227039742&sr=1-1] The Sunne In Splendour by Sharon Kay Penman[/url] *(horrible, horrible formating!)*
> $4.99


Too bad about the formatting, that is one of the first books I wanted to put on my future Kindle. It's not topaz is it?
Lisa


----------



## quiltlvr

Angela said:


> Most of the bargains I would have posted have been posted already!! Guess that's what happens when you take a day off from the computer!!
> 
> I didn't however see this one for $2.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stand by Stephen Kinghttp://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B001C4NXKM ]
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> I hope this price holds until I get mine. I have decided that The Stand should be my very very first book that I put on my yet to be named kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

You can order The Stand now and it will arrive as soon as you turn on whispernet when your kindle is delivered, or have you ordered yet?


----------



## Buttercup

$2.95


----------



## Mikuto

I thought I would point out that all Isaac Asimov Kindle books are 2.75 or cheaper, a lot of them under a dollar. If you're a fan of sci-fi, it's a good deal.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Mikuto! We all love a bargain.


----------



## Xia

*Playing For Keeps*
by Mur Lafferty
Average Customer Review: ***** (5 Stars)
*$3.99*

From amazon:
*Product Description*
The shining metropolis of Seventh City is the birthplace of super powers. The First Wave heroes are jerks, but they have the best gifts: flight, super strength, telepathy, genius, fire. The Third Wavers are stuck with the leftovers: the ability to instantly make someone sober, the power to smell the past, the grace to carry a tray and never drop its contents, the power to produce high-powered excrement blasts, absolute control. over elevators. Bar owner Keepsie Branson is a Third Waver with a power that prevents anything in her possession from being stolen. Keepsie and her friends just aren't powerful enough to make a difference. at least that's what they've always been told. But when the villain Doodad slips Keepsie a mysterious metal sphere, the Third Wavers become caught in the middle of a battle between the egotistical heroes and the manipulative villains. As Seventh City begins to melt down, it's hard to tell the good guys from the bad, and even harder to tell who may become the true heroes.

*An excerpt from an amazon Customer Review:*
"Playing for Keeps" celebrates the superhero genre with its mighty chisel-chinned heroes and diabolical villains -- and then tosses the most-familiar elements of that setup on its head. The result is a delightful salute (and send up) to comic books; a world in which the good guys aren't as good as their propaganda posters proclaim ... and the villains' mission garners more sympathy than you might expect."


----------



## Guest

^^ This looks right up my alley!  Sample sent.  Thanks!


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^ This looks right up my alley! Sample sent. Thanks!


Cool! Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^ This looks right up my alley! Sample sent. Thanks!


Me, too... thanks, Xia!


----------



## Xia

And for all you Vampire genre fans out there, I came across this one today while browsing the Kindle store&#8230;











_*Blood Legacy: The Story of Ryan*_
by Kerri Hawkins
Average Customer Review: No customer reviews yet
*$3.96*

From amazon:
*Product Description*
In the spirit of Anne Rice's Interview with the Vampire, Marvel`s Blade the Vampire Hunter series and UPN`s Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Blood Legacy: The Novel spans more than six centuries and chronicles the exploits of Ryan, a beautiful and mysterious woman whose beauty belies her true nature as an immortal warrior. This fast-paced novel turns the lies that created the vampire mythology on its head and pumps new blood into the horror/fantasy genre.

---------------

And here's the sequel to the above&#8230;











_*Blood Legacy: The House of Alexander*_
by Kerri Hawkins
Average Customer Review: ***** (5 stars)
*$3.96*

From amazon:
*Product Description*
The sequel to the cult classic and fan favorite Blood Legacy: The Story of Ryan. The House of Alexander continues the story of the powerful and striking creature known as Ryan Alexander. Faced with temptation on an unimagined level, Ryan must deal with the political upheaval created by her mentor's sudden absence. Far younger than the Others who occupy the upper ranks of her Kind, Ryan must find the one who betrayed her mentor without falling prey to the seduction that stalks her every footstep. The House of Alexander continues in the Blood Legacy tradition by turning the legend of the vampire into something entirely new and creating an addictively compelling world.

*An excerpt from an amazon Customer Review:*
"Not often is a second book in a series as good as the first, but "The House of Alexander" is just as good as "Story of Ryan". Great characters that you easily become invested in, well-paced, thoughtful and interesting story with an ending that leaves you "thirsty" for more. Very cool twist to the vampire mythos."


----------



## quiltlvr

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> You can order The Stand now and it will arrive as soon as you turn on whispernet when your kindle is delivered, or have you ordered yet?


It's supposed to be a Christmas present, I don't think he's ordered it yet, he's a last minute kind of guy, so it will probably be late.


----------



## Chad Winters

slan kindle

SLAN is a classic sci-fi novel by A. E. Van Vogt. I remember liking it a lot, and the price is right at $.75!


----------



## Guest

SLAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Every classic science-fiction fan who hasn't read it MUST!

I'm talking to you, Mike.

It is one of the great ones, a bridge between the "talky" SF of Asimov and Simak and the "action" SF of Early Heinlein.

It's one of the classics my mother bought me, and one of a very few things I still thank her for.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Bacardi Jim said:


> SLAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Every classic science-fiction fan who hasn't read it MUST!
> 
> I'm talking to you, Mike.
> 
> It is one of the great ones, a bridge between the "talky" SF of Asimov and Simak and the "action" SF of Early Heinlein.
> 
> It's one of the classics my mother bought me, and one of a very few things I still thank her for.


Great! I haven't read that in years. I'll have to pick up a copy.

Have you ever read Damon Knight's critique of Van Vogt? It didn't stop me from reading Van Vogt's works, but it sure made me realize what a lot of hand-waving was going on. 

I bet I've read The World of Null-A 10 times.









Click to request on Kindle...


----------



## Guest

Damon Knight found his true calling as a compiler of better writers' fiction. 

And don't you mean "tentacle-waving?"


----------



## DebT

I havent gotten my Kindle yet....but I have downloaded ooodles of books from manybooks....being a fan I downloaded all of Arthur Conan Doyle's stuff and several others that would have to be the bargain spot for me....FREE


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DebT said:


> I havent gotten my Kindle yet....but I have downloaded ooodles of books from manybooks....being a fan I downloaded all of Arthur Conan Doyle's stuff and several others that would have to be the bargain spot for me....FREE


DebT--bargain books is a fine place to list, but we have an even better place--a topic for FREE BOOKS. Could you post again, there, and list the others you've downloaded, if it's not too many?

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Bacardi Jim said:


> Damon Knight found his true calling as a compiler of better writers' fiction.
> 
> And don't you mean "tentacle-waving?"


And don't forget "tendrils."

Mike


----------



## Guest

jmiked said:


> And don't forget "tendrils."
> 
> Mike


This is really what I meant.


----------



## PraiseGod13

This just goes to show you how Kindle prices can change - rapidly!!  Stephen King's The Stand was on my list of "must haves" when I bought my Kindle.  I paid $8.99 for the Kindle version less than one month ago and now it is $2.95.  But.... was it worth my $8.99...... you bet!!!!


----------



## CS

Any chance of getting this thread stickied? It's a great resource.


----------



## Xia

CS said:


> Any chance of getting this thread stickied? It's a great resource.


Hey there, board powers that be, what he said!!


----------



## Susan B

Chad Winters said:


> slan kindle
> 
> SLAN is a classic sci-fi novel by A. E. Van Vogt. I remember liking it a lot, and the price is right at $.75!


Thank you Chad! I read that book years ago and loved it. I can't wait to re-read it.


----------



## Xia

Chad Winters said:


> slan kindle
> 
> SLAN is a classic sci-fi novel by A. E. Van Vogt. I remember liking it a lot, and the price is right at $.75!


Thank you, Chad - I'd never heard of this one, but I have a great appreciation for 'classic' SF and happily snatched it up at that price!
-X-


----------



## Xia

Hello, Kind(le) People,

I came across this one today, and for a mere $2.50 it looks like it may be a good deal (currently has a 4.3 star customer rating at amazon)...











-X-


----------



## Guest

Xia and SusanB: I can't praise Slan highly enough. It is one of the milestones of classic SF.


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Xia and SusanB: I can't praise Slan highly enough. It is one of the milestones of classic SF.


Good to know, BJ, as I usually hold your recommendations in high regard.

-X-


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> Good to know, BJ, as I usually hold your recommendations in high regard.
> 
> -X-


Really? *blushes* 

When it comes to classic SF, jmiked and I are pretty much of one mind.


Spoiler



Which we fight over like terriers to see who is going to get to use it at any given moment.


----------



## CS

Xia said:


> Hello, Kind(le) People,
> 
> I came across this one today, and for a mere $2.50 it looks like it may be a good deal (currently has a 4.3 star customer rating at amazon)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -X-


I'm tempted, but I'm a bit unsure about Koontz. I've read a couple of his other books, and while I have liked them somewhat, something about his style just leaves me feeling slightly apathetic about what I've read. Is it just me?

*EDIT:* More cheap Koontz HERE.


----------



## Marci

Xia said:


> Hey there, board powers that be, what he said!!


I want to add my voice for having this thread pinned or stickied too!

Hey, any Tarzan/Edgar Rice Burroughs fans out there? I was checking out the offerings at the Kindle store to find mulitple versions (all cheap).

I'd like to get the whole series but don't want to purchase one that is poorly formatted? Is getting the samples the only way to tell? 

I really appreciate this thread; there are some books here (SLAN, others) that I will need to put on my "to read" list. I just found the first 3 books of Dragonriders by McCaffrey last night & purchased them.

Marci


----------



## quickfics

Marci said:


> Hey, any Tarzan/Edgar Rice Burroughs fans out there? I was checking out the offerings at the Kindle store to find mulitple versions (all cheap).
> 
> I'd like to get the whole series but don't want to purchase one that is poorly formatted? Is getting the samples the only way to tell?


The complete Tarzan series, broken up into five downloads:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?do=getall&order=asc&sort=ebook&ltr=B&page=23

I can personally vouch for the quality.

(Edited to correct the URL.)


----------



## Guest

On the Burroughs beat.... you folks like the Mucker books?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Bacardi Jim said:


> Really? *blushes*
> 
> When it comes to classic SF, jmiked and I are pretty much of one mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Which we fight over like terriers to see who is going to get to use it at any given moment.


You can use it tomorrow, I won't be needing it.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, mate.  I plan on re-proving Fermat's Theorem tomorrow.  I'll need it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marci said:


> I want to add my voice for having this thread pinned or stickied too!
> 
> Marci


I can do that! And the people here seem to keep it more on topic than some of the other threads (looking sternly at Bacardi Jim  )

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can do that! And the people here seem to keep it more on topic than some of the other threads (looking sternly at Bacardi Jim  )
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Betsy


*takes the hint*

*disappears*


----------



## Geemont

I haven't tried the Kindle version, but it is great book, just $0.95


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Geemont said:


> I haven't tried the Kindle version, but it is great book, just $0.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read some reviews and ordered it. Thanks for the tip


----------



## CS

Geemont said:


> I haven't tried the Kindle version, but it is great book, just $0.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The premise sounds brilliant. I just requested a sample.


----------



## Xia

Geemont said:


> I haven't tried the Kindle version, but it is great book, just $0.95


Thanks, Geemont, I grabbed a sample.

-X-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geemont said:


> I haven't tried the Kindle version, but it is great book, just $0.95


Thanks, for $0.95, and the reviews, I couldn't resist!

Betsy


----------



## Xia

FYI - I noticed today that amazon has either added ~10 new blogs that are currently one penny, or they've lowered the price on ~10 blogs they already offered down to $0.01.  You can go to Kindle Blogs and then sort by price, low to high, and see them there.

I don't really do blogs, so I don't have any idea what any of these are.  I just noticed they were there, so figured I'd pass on the info.

-X-


----------



## Guest

I can't rave enough about Robert Silverberg. Though The Book of Skulls is far from my favorite of his works, it's still a pretty good book. Which just goes to show how much I love him. He has many Kindle books available at cut-rate prices.

Robert Silverberg


----------



## Guest

Ok so the uncontrollable one clicking has begun!!!  It looked too good to miss.


----------



## Xia

Okay, this came up on another thread, but I figured I should post it here since it is a bargain&#8230;











_*Warriors #1: Into the wild * _ 
by Erin, Hunter
Average customer rating: ***** (5 stars)
*$2.99*

*From amazon:*
Editorial Reviews
From School Library Journal
Grade 5 Up-Rusty, a young "kittypet" (house cat), yearns for adventure. When he's offered the chance to join the ThunderClan, one of the gangs of feral cats in the area, he doesn't hesitate. Renamed Firepaw, he becomes an apprentice and begins to train as a warrior. After rescuing Yellowfang, ex-medicine cat for the ShadowClan who has fled for her life, Firepaw and the other ThunderClan members find themselves in the middle of a turf war against the rival gang, led by the nefarious Brokenstar. There's a traitor in their midst, though, and Firepaw must learn more than just hunting and fighting to survive. The author has created an intriguing world with an intricate structure and mythology, and an engaging young hero. The supporting cast of players is large and a little confusing, but there are standouts who give dimension to the tale. The difficult life of a feral cat is described in some detail, and a fair amount of violence is included. The ending is left ambiguous-there is definitely more to come. This is not as elegantly written as Brian Jacques's "Redwall" series (Philomel), but it's another option for fans of animal adventure/fantasy stories.
Mara Alpert, Los Angeles Public Library
Copyright 2003 Reed Business Information, Inc.


----------



## Marci

quickfics said:


> The complete Tarzan series, broken up into five downloads:
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/search.php?searchid=1322936
> 
> I can personally vouch for the quality.


Hi, Quickfics,

Thanks for you reply. I clinked the link and was taken to a page with this message "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."

Do you need to be a member to access mobileread? I'm not registered there.

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## quickfics

My bad. Try this one instead:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?do=getall&order=asc&sort=ebook&ltr=B&page=23

Remember to download the .PRC versions.

Edit:

Of course you can always get them sent directly to your Kindle by using the Mobipocket Download Guide:

http://www.mobileread.com/mobiguide


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married_ was recommended previously, and for 24 cents, it's a good buy. 624 print pages.

I'm reading it now, and it's bogging down a bit about halfway through, but the characters are so quirky, I'm really enjoying it.


Spoiler



It's bogging down because Gus is Irish and he never stops drinking and talking. He's a fun character, though, and just Lucy's type.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I just downloaded this one. Sounds good. Great price.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

It does sound good and the price is right! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Spiritdancer

Just downloaded the sample of The Book of Skulls...too good to pass up with the price and reviews!

Thanks...this is such a great resource!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51RRK7UwzfL._SL500_AA242_PIkin-dp-500,BottomRight,-23,38_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Just found Norah Lofts, The Concubine for $1.50. I hope this is the start of a trend and that more of her books will be available soon.

ETA: The last three links I've tried to post haven't worked, even though the preview/test area shows the cover and links just fine. Can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.

Help, please.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Trying again.

ETA: Worked (happy dance) and I think I figured out the problem. The loose nut at the wheel, of course.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For the Stephanie Plum (Janet Evanovich) fans out there, this book, while not a huge bargain, is cheaper right now than the next few earlier ones ($6.17 vs $7.99)











Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For the Stephanie Plum (Janet Evanovich) fans out there, this book, while not a huge bargain, is cheaper right now than the next few earlier ones ($6.17 vs $7.99)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Maybe that means #14 is about to come out on Kindle? I forgot to check if she's under the Random House huge umbrella. If she is, I'll sign up for e-book notification.

Thanks.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Grabbed samples for Moonlight and Book of Skulls! Gosh, the poor Kindle is nearly full with all my sample-age. 

Nemo


----------



## CS

Ever wanted to open up your own restaurant? Me neither. But for one *cent*, you can find out how.

There are some charts and graphs that don't translate well to Kindle, but...one cent! (The hardcover, in contrast, is $63.)

It's a textbook, so it's written in that style. There's tons of information on every aspect you can think of, plus an index, a glossary, and (of course) a table of contents.

Design and Equipment for Restaurants and Foodservice (Kindle Edition)



















From Amazon.com:

*The New Edition of a Favorite Resource!*

From the decor that helps define the customer's experience, to the steps taken to comply with workplace safety and health regulations, to the capital investments in major equipment,a well-designed foodservice facility blends many different elements into a functional and pleasing whole. Decision-makers who understand these different elements and how they work together will reap the plentiful rewards that come from good design choices in a restaurant or foodservice endeavor.

Design and Equipment for Restaurants and Foodservice, Third Edition takes a comprehensive approach to planning and developing a restaurant or foodservice space. This "go-to guide"encompasses everything from creating a restaurant concept to maintaining a commercial-grade oven, and is unique in its attention to both the front and back of the house.

Revised and updated with the latest foodservice industry trends, this new Third Edition features:

* New and expanded coverage of green design, including energy and water use, recycling and waste streams, smarter use of space, and LEED "green building" principles
* New information on technology use in foodservice
* Coverage of design in the context of industry trends including mobile foodservice, multichain operators, branding concepts, design for smaller spaces, and integrating cook-chill methods for quality control
* Recent developments in equipment technology and equipment purchasing, financing, leasing, and insuring
* The latest updates on topics including sanitation practices, healthier cooking oils, and regulations such as the Americans with Disabilities Act

Clearly organized for learning, and full of such resources as callout boxes, interviews with industry experts, take-away points, and other helpful features, Design and Equipment for Restaurants and Foodservice, Third Edition gives hospitality industry students and working professionals a complete guide to this essential subject.

*From the Back Cover*

The crucial management aspects of foodservice equipment and design-in a simple, understandable guide for students and professionals.

Success in foodservice involves hundreds of details: How many place settings should I order? How can I keep our utility bills down? How do I buy a walk-in cooler and how big should it be? Should I include a laundry room in my restaurant or hire a contract laundry service? Is it smart to buy a used range?. . . Ask any experienced restaurateur or foodservice manager and they'll tell you that knowing answers to nuts-and-bolts questions such as these is a key aspect of their job. This book provides you with complete answers to critical questions concerning foodservice equipment, layout, and design.

Why learn the hard way-when something goes wrong? In these pages, you will find many helpful learning aids-including learning objectives, summaries, study questions, and more. Design and Equipment for Restaurants and Foodservice covers:

* Purchasing, installing, operating, and maintaining foodservice equipment.
* Concept development, site selection, budgeting, and market research.
* Utilities, safety requirements, and sanitation codes.
* Designing kitchen and storage areas for maximum efficiency.
* Creating and enhancing atmosphere.

Lavishly illustrated with 300 photographs and line drawings, and featuring fascinating interviews with successful restaurateurs, chefs, equipment experts, and even beginners on their first jobs, Design and Equipment for Restaurants and Foodservice is an indispensable resource for hospitality management students and professionals alike.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CS, sometimes I _*can*_ resist a bargain.


----------



## CS

gertiekindle said:


> CS, sometimes I _*can*_ resist a bargain.


Hehehe. My sister looked at me like I was crazy when I told her about this. 

But this is what attracted me to make the purchase: "...featuring fascinating interviews with successful restaurateurs, chefs, equipment experts, and even beginners on their first jobs." That sounds like it could actually be interesting.

Don't get me wrong: I'm never going to read this from cover to cover, and I knew that when I made the purchase, but I will at least skim through the more interesting sections.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CS said:


> Hehehe. My sister looked at me like I was crazy when I told her about this.


I shouldn't judge. I watch Top Chef and rate food that I can't smell or taste. Maybe I should read this one.


----------



## Marci

quickfics said:


> My bad. Try this one instead:
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?do=getall&order=asc&sort=ebook&ltr=B&page=23
> 
> Remember to download the .PRC versions.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Of course you can always get them sent directly to your Kindle by using the Mobipocket Download Guide:
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/mobiguide


Thanks for the help!

I've got them all downloaded. Now all I have to do is decide if I want send them to my Kindle or just transfer them. Decision, decisions 

Marci


----------



## CS

gertiekindle said:


> I shouldn't judge. I watch Top Chef and rate food that I can't smell or taste. Maybe I should read this one.


It's a penny. What do you have to lose? (Other than a few minutes of your time.) Heck, you can download a sample and try before you buy (I actually did this, and then bought it anyway).


----------



## Mnemosyne

Kindled Spirit said:


> I just downloaded this one. Sounds good. Great price.


Thanks for posting this. The sample sucked me right in. I was planning on starting Stephen King's "Duma Key", but this just moved ahead. I'm about a third of a way through in one day!

Nemo


----------



## Xia

CS said:


> Ever wanted to open up your own restaurant? Me neither. But for one *cent*, you can find out how.
> Design and Equipment for Restaurants and Foodservice (Kindle Edition)


Thanks, CS! I actually saw this bargain on the amazon site earlier today but did not take the time to look it over. Well, since i am a former prep/line cook, and since I am also in the deepest depths of planning a kitchen remodel, i think this may be something very much worth one blessed penny! Thanks for posting!!

Regards,
Xia


----------



## Xia

Yep - I bought it!  What a deal for $0.01 especially since I can really use this info precisely right now.  Awesome!  Thanks again, CS!

-X-

PS:  I also downloaded samples for just about all of the other books posted!  Great work, folks!  Let's keep posting all those bargain!  Woo-hoooo!!!


----------



## Xia

Don't know if this one had been mentioned yet; I missed it if it was, so here goes&#8230;











*Wizard's First Rule*
by Terry Goodkind
*$2.99*

*From amazon:*
From Library Journal
The protective barrier that separates Westland from its neighbors to the east is about to fall, letting loose a monstrous evil upon the world. Only the combined efforts of a young man dedicated to finding the truth, an enigmatic woman intent on concealing her past, and a crusty old hermit resigned to his inevitable destiny can prevent the opening of the three boxes of Orden-an event with the potential to destroy existence itself. *The inclusion of graphic scenes of sado-eroticism, though integral to the story, may deter purchase* by some libraries. Nevertheless, this first novel offers an intriguing variant on the standard fantasy quest. The richly detailed world and complex characters will appeal to mature fantasy aficionados.
Copyright 1994 Reed Business Information, Inc.

***May not be suitable for all folks! _*Please take note of the warnings of graphic scenes (bolded and underlined above) that may not be to suitable for some people.*_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just finished this one, so I have to post it again.











At first I thought this book was too long (624 pages) because it bogged down a bit toward the middle. Now that I have finished it, I have to say that every word was necessary.

Where Lucy was going to end up in her final relationship was pretty obvious early on. About 2/3 of the way through, the book took a turn that I didn't expect, and the whole tone of the story changed. It was a metamophosis that Lucy needed to go through to get where she needed to go.

I'm glad someone recommended it earlier. At 24 cents, it's a steal.


----------



## CS

X, glad you could make use of Design and Equipment for Restaurants and Foodservice.  

Kindled Spirit, thanks for the recommendation on Moonlight. I downloaded the sample, read the first line, and decided that was enough to get me to part with my 99 pennies.  

Gertie, I read the first chapter of Lucy Sullivan before getting sidetracked with Marley and Me. It definitely seems like it'll be worth the 24 cents I paid (and then some). What an amazing bargain! That's one of the things I love about Kindle - so many fantastic deals to be had. (Marley and Me is very good as well, in case anyone is wondering.)


----------



## Guest

Mnemosyne said:


> Thanks for posting this. The sample sucked me right in. I was planning on starting Stephen King's "Duma Key", but this just moved ahead. I'm about a third of a way through in one day!
> 
> Nemo


D'Oh!!! there goes another .99!


----------



## Chad Winters

CS said:


> That's one of the things I love about Kindle - so many fantastic deals to be had. (Marley and Me is very good as well, in case anyone is wondering.)


I know!! I'm adding an average of 10 books to my Kindle reading list for everyone I manage to read and remove!!
It's getting scary!! And I still see all of these clueless reviewers saying the Kindle book selection is too anemic! I could stop getting new books now (but I won't) and still have enough to read for 5 years


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This book looked really good for $3.99. Love these kinds of books. The cover doesn't show up at the Kindle link, that's from the paperback.

Betsy


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Mnemosyne said:


> Thanks for posting this. The sample sucked me right in. I was planning on starting Stephen King's "Duma Key", but this just moved ahead. I'm about a third of a way through in one day!
> 
> Nemo


You're welcome Nemo  I haven't started it yet. I'm glad to hear it's good.



CS said:


> X, glad you could make use of Design and Equipment for Restaurants and Foodservice.
> 
> Kindled Spirit, thanks for the recommendation on Moonlight. I downloaded the sample, read the first line, and decided that was enough to get me to part with my 99 pennies.
> 
> Thanks CS  Glad to hear you like it. I will have to start it soon.


----------



## Guest

I can see right now, I am gonna have to deregister my Kindle until I get what I have all ready down loaded read. This is getting out of hand.  If it keeps up, I'll need a big SD card by next week...and a substantial loan to pay for everything.


----------



## koland

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This book looked really good for $3.99. Love these kinds of books. The cover doesn't show up at the Kindle link, that's from the paperback.
> 
> Betsy


There are several versions of this book, which is always a clue that's it's copyright has expired and that it can be downloaded for free (in most cases). Here's the link for this one: http://manybooks.net/titles/birdisabetext96llirm10.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks!  I hadn't noticed that there were several versions, only the one came up in the search for birding books I had done.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

koland said:


> There are several versions of this book, which is always a clue that's it's copyright has expired and that it can be downloaded for free (in most cases). Here's the link for this one: http://manybooks.net/titles/birdisabetext96llirm10.html


Welcome Koland, happy you joined us. Please go to Intro/Welcome if you haven't done so and introduce yourself. You will receive a very warm welcome from some nice folks. We all share a passion for reading and Kindling.  Tell us where you live and what type books enjoy. Look forward to reading more of your posts. We are planning a bookclub the first of the year so check out The Bookcorner.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

koland said:


> There are several versions of this book, which is always a clue that's it's copyright has expired and that it can be downloaded for free (in most cases). Here's the link for this one: http://manybooks.net/titles/birdisabetext96llirm10.html


Welcome to the boards and congratulations on your first post! Great contribution to the Book Corner.

Betsy


----------



## Jen

It may be wise for me to STEP AWAY from the kindleboards.....this morning I had no intention of buying any more books.  What did I do?  Read this - then BUY both Moonlight and the Book of Skulls.  You people are dangerous   !!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We are just doing our jobs!  

I also bought some books today.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We are just doing our jobs!
> 
> I also bought some books today.
> 
> Betsy


On impulse I bought Hard Eight (Stephanie Plum). It was definitely not a bargain book at $7.99, but I needed a laugh.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This is the first book I read on my Kindle. It is beautifully written and I fell in love with and felt as if I knew each character. I don't know if 7.99 is considered a bargain but I paid 9.99. I laughed and cried, components of a good book. It was recommended by CoffeeLover from Amazon board, prior to me crossing to the other side.


----------



## Xia

This is the first (and only, so far) book in what will eventually become a series (I've downloaded a sample)...











The Silver Serpent (The Absent Gods)








by David Debord
*$3.19* (Note: This is a great price when compared to the paperback's price of $14.39)
Average Customer Review: 4.5 (out of 5) Stars

From amazon:
Editorial Reviews
*Review*
If you are looking for a fresh, new voice in the traditional form, I highly recommend this first installment of what promises to be a memorable series. -- The Asgard Oracle, January 28, 2008

The characters were well-crafted, the pacing excellent... and the story was an enjoyable blend of adventure, intrigue, and humor. -- Fantasy Book Critic, March 5, 2008

*Product Description*
The frost creeps again... Taught the sword from childhood, Shanis Malan's only dream is to be a soldier, but a woman cannot join the Galdoran army. She thinks her dream has come true when Prince Lerryn hosts a tournament in her town, but circumstances snatch her from her home and carry her into the midst of a quest for a legendary artifact that can save the world from the minions of Tichris the Ice King. Join Shanis and her friends on a perilous quest for the Silver Serpent. Hugo Award-winner Ron Miller calls The Silver Serpent "A superb story told believably and unpretentiously by a superb new author." The Asgard Oracle calls The Silver Serpent "A gripping epic fantasy in the tradition of Robert Jordan, Raymond Feist and David Eddings."

*Customer Review:*
I just received my Kindle on 1/25/08, and this was the first book I read on it. I must say this was an absolute treasure to find. The author really fleshed the characters out well. He has not quite reached the level of Robert Jordan with delving into the peripheral characters, but that still does not detract so much from the overall feel of the book.

I was a little disappointed in the ending, I felt that maybe another 10-15 pages of story would have ended it at a better point. I am very much anticipating the continuation of this series.

Hurry, hurry, hurry!!!

Oh, I thought I might add that there are quite a few typos in the kindle version of this book, as well as the line adjustment is just a bit off, so you have less to read on each page than you would in another book. This was not bothersome enough to take away from the story however. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xia

Came across this one a few minutes ago...

*Important Note:* From the customer review, this sounds like it may contain explicit violence, or disturbing theme(s). So, as always, do your due diligence, by reading the reviews, to see if it's your cup-o-tea before reading the book.










_*
The Demon Inside: The Zone War, Book 1







*_
by Terry Cloutier 
*$0.80*
Average Customer Review: 4.5 (out of 5) Stars

From amazon:
Editorial Reviews
*Product Description*
The Demon Inside, one of the most unusual fantasy stories to come around in a long time, follows the adventures of Edward Fox and the complex world he created, called The Zone. Filled with memorable characters from Edward's past, some there to help him and some to destroy him, The Zone is a richly crafted world where not everything is what it seems at first glance.

*About the Author*
Terry Cloutier lives in a small town in eastern Canada with his wife Denise, and their six cats.

*Excerpt from an amazon Customer Review:*
Terry Cloutier's The Demon Inside, Book I, is a well-conceived book with a complicated fantasy world and realistic characters. The novel centers on Edward Fox, who is abducted when he is a child by the serial killer David Wayne Diamond. Edward creates an imaginary world called `The Zone', where his mind goes in order to escape the torture Diamond inflicts upon his body as he slowly skins Edward alive. Though Edward is eventually freed before Diamond can kill him, who himself is killed by police, Edward never forgets `The Zone', and disappears inside this imaginary world whenever the real world becomes too difficult for him to handle.

In some ways, The Demon Inside, Book I, reminds me of Terry Brook's Magic Kingdom for Sale--Sold!, Philip Jose Farmer's The World of Tiers, or C.S. Lewis' The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe. All of these books deal with seemingly ordinary humans transported to a magical realm where they must learn the extent of their power in order to save the fantasy world. Though Cloutier's book follows a similar theme, he manages to create something fresh and uniquely interesting in The Demon Inside. Edward Fox isn't only trying to save an imaginary population, he's also trying to save his sanity by finally standing up to his inner demons. [...]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Edited to add:*_ At just 80 cents this a great bargain compared to the paperback which sells for a whopping $20.65.


----------



## Xia

Oh, btw... I realize this will probably fall on deaf ears, but...

For what is worth - and not that anyone asked, I know  - I define a _bargain_ as being $3.50 or less, and a _good price_ as $4.50 or less. I am, pretty much, for the most part (unless it is an _exceptional_ book) going to confine my postings in this thread to those books that are priced equal to or less than $4.50. And, even for what I consider exceptional books, I will not post anything over $4.99.

I have also been aiming to post an _average_ of one book per day in this thread - even if the book posted about is waaay out of my preferred genre. I think I've been pretty successful so far at the one bargain book per day post that I'm aiming for.

I do not endorse any book I post about here. I am just trying to bring 'bargains' to the attention of others, or anyone, that might be even slightly interested.

Cheers, and Happy Kindling!!
-Xia-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's a fair point.  This is the Bargain book thread after all.  What do you consider a bargain book?  We've got a bid for $3.50, max of $4.99.

To me, a bargain book would be one where I can't resist buying it, and that does vary.  For a book/author I've never heard of, that's probably under $2.  For anyone else, it's probably about $3.50.  For a book I really, really, really want, it's probably in the $5-$6 range.  But for our purposes here, I'll probably go $4 and under.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anyone else?  This is your forum, like a different number?

Betsy


----------



## Xia

I think you said it very well, Betsy!  And I'm in agreement.


----------



## Xia

Hi folks,
I'd like to point out that there are many books by *Lester del Rey* that are bargains.

I don't know much about him, or his work, except that I've recently learned that he was one of the original authors of what could be called 'classic sci-fi' (meaning his work was written in the 30's, 40's, and 50's). He also later became an editor, and edited some very famous works in that capacity. Check it out.

-X-


----------



## Guest

^^ I already mentioned this once, but Robert Silverberg, considered one of the best novelists and best short-story writers in all of SF also has scads of books for under $1.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have to admit I still get emails when a new mystery/thriller is posted on the Amazon.com board.  I received this yesterday, got the sample and I think it is going to be a great read. It is $3.99.


----------



## cat616

How about this one for us Granny's to curl up with the little ones and read.











The Mouse & the Motorcycle by Beverly Cleary $0.95









My own Children loved Beverly Cleary - So many laughs!


----------



## SongbirdVB

You people are KEELING me!! I just bought 6 books, just from reading this thread. Thanks a LOT <dws> for helping me spend my money.


----------



## Jen

SongbirdVB said:


> You people are KEELING me!! I just bought 6 books, just from reading this thread. Thanks a LOT <dws> for helping me spend my money.


I KNOW!!! I said just yesterday how I need to step away, did it happen? NO! Did I buy even more (not needed!) today? YES!!

Hello. My name is Jen, and I'm a kindleboardaholic. My biggest addiction is the Bargain Prices section.....


----------



## SongbirdVB

Jen said:


> I KNOW!!! I said just yesterday how I need to step away, did it happen? NO! Did I buy even more (not needed!) today? YES!!
> 
> Hello. My name is Jen, and I'm a kindleboardaholic. My biggest addiction is the Bargain Prices section.....


Then I had to come back and see The Mouse and the Motorcycle post just above mine. Yep. Bought that one too.

I think I need an intervention.


----------



## Geemont

Two more classic science fiction. _Day of the Triffids_ is great, one of my favorite books. I read _The Midwich Cuckoos_ twenty or so years ago, but I think it was pretty good. Only $1.50 each.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know that I'm not the only quilter on the board--found this book today, a classic, on Kindle:











Marie Webster was the quilting superstar of her day (1915) and this book belongs in everyone's collection. Yes, the pictures aren't in color, but they weren't in 1915 when this book was first published. I'm tickled to have this book in my Kindle for when I need a quilting fix. It is available in three versions from $2.80 to $4.79. I split the difference and bought the one at $3.19 and the pictures are fine.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg

cat616 said:


> How about this one for us Granny's to curl up with the little ones and read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mouse & the Motorcycle by Beverly Cleary $0.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own Children loved Beverly Cleary - So many laughs!


Beverly Cleary is on Kindle?!?!

Runs off to amazon to browse....


----------



## marianneg

Looks like almost all B.C. books are on Kindle! Yay! Also looks like they are all under $5, including the most recent Ramona book, published in 1999.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There are seven Poirot book on Kindle now. I just got _The Mysterious Affair at Styles_ for 99 cents.











There are other, slightly more expensive Kindle editions of this book, but this is the most recent.


----------



## Xia

_Dying of the Light







_
by George R.R. Martin
*$1.95*
Average Customer Review: **** (4 out of 5) Stars

From amazon:
Editorial Reviews
*Review*
On the edge of the galaxy, the "rogue" planet Worlorn has drifted within warming distance of a star system for just long enough to attract a decade-long "Festival" created by terraformers, biologists, and architects from every neighboring world. As Worlorn passes once more toward interstellar darkness, few residents remain except a handful of Kavalars, representatives of a fierce and xenophobic civilization with a unique marital system. Marriage as such is unknown in this world of warrior brotherhoods and ritualized honor, but a fortunate woman may graduate from the status of communal to that of private property, as the protected possession (betheyn) of a man and his teyn (male bondmate). Among the last sojourners on Worlorn is an enlightened Kavalar historian, Jaan Vikary, who maintains a tempestuous menage a trois with his more traditionally minded teyn and his non-Kavalar betheyn Gwen Delvano. The protagonist is Gwen's former lover, who comes to Worlorn at what he believes to be her command, is appalled by the harshness of her situation, and ignorantly touches off a disastrous confrontation between Vikary and the more reactionary Kavalar elements on Worlorn. Martin's evocation of the strange planet and the intricate Kavalar ethos is wonderfully ingenious. As in the novella A Song for Lya, he navigates a complex love story with some conviction. Yet the writing itself is effortful; Martin does not seem to have enough stylistic resource up his sleeve to do justice to his own marvelous materials. Labored, inflated, intermittently arresting. (Kirkus Reviews)

*Product Description*
A whisperjewel summoned him to Worlorn, and a love he thought he'd lost. But Worlorn isn't the world Dirk t'Larien imagined, and Gwen Delvano is no longer the woman he once knew. She is bound to another man, and to a dying planet that is trapped in twilight, forever falling toward night. Amid this bleak landscape is a violent clash of cultures in which there is no code of honor-and the hunter and the hunted are often interchangeable.

Caught up in a dangerous triangle, Gwen is in need of Dirk's protection, and he will do anything to keep her safe, even if it means challenging the barbaric man who has claimed her-and his cunning cohort. But an impenetrable veil of secrecy surrounds them all, and it's becoming impossible for Dirk to distinguish between his allies and his enemies. While each will fight to stay alive, one is waiting for escape, one for revenge, and another for a brutal, untimely demise.

*Excerpt from an amazon Customer Review:*
[&#8230;] [it was] "Dying of the Light" that really took my breath away. The writing is completely engrossing; I found myself missing bus after bus and staying late at work because I couldn't drop the book even for the ten minutes it would take to get to the bus stop. It's one of those rare books where everything fits together perfectly: the characters, the atmosphere, the setting, the way the story is resolved.

The premise seems deceptively simple: a man is asked by his former lover to meet her on a strange planet that has no star, a dying world that has been all but abandoned. But when he gets there, he finds that his Gwen has found a new place for herself among the ruins, and what's more -- she is married. So why did she call him? And is she really as happy as she seems to be? I should mention that the man she's married belongs to an alien culture where the strong hunt the weak for sport. Oh, and he already has a husband. Things only become more complicated when we meet all the characters and find out more about their cultures. [&#8230;]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edited to add:* I haven't read this book, nor its sample, but from reading the review(s) it appears this may contain sexual material that may not be suitable material for some folks (refer to reference of a menage a trois in the 1st review).


----------



## SongbirdVB

gertiekindle said:


> There are seven Poirot book on Kindle now. I just got _The Mysterious Affair at Styles_ for 99 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other, slightly more expensive Kindle editions of this book, but this is the most recent.


I got that one and a Tommy and Tuppence at... I think it was freekindlebooks.org for free. My favorite book price!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SongbirdVB said:


> I got that one and a Tommy and Tuppence at... I think it was freekindlebooks.org for free. My favorite book price!


And I thought 99 cents was good. Free is much better. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Guest

Xia: George RR Martin wrote my second favorite vampire novel ever. And I am currently slogging my way through his wildly-overpadded-but-impossible-to-blow-off fantasy series. I'll definitely give Dying of the Light a look-see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, it sounded intriguing (the Martin book).  I purchased it!

Betsy


----------



## Xia

Greetings dear Kindle friends!

Okay, I've got to be totally honest here, this is one of my very favorite authors of all time. He is an expert at SF/Fan/Horror. I love his SF & Fan work. I, however, am a scaredy-kitty, so I've never tried on any of his horror genre stuff.

I doubt that this particular selection is his very best horror stuff, considering the price. But, he left me with am immovable mental image from just a short (SF/fan) story many years ago (which is why I won't read his horror stuff). He really has a way of getting into my head, irreparably, and I both adore and despise him for being able to do so.

If you really want to strap on some epic SF stuff, please check out his Hyperion







book (which doesn't yet appear to be available on Kindle) and if that intrigues you, there are some sequels to it (which, frustratingly, DO appear to be available on Kindle - oh, don't even get me started.. grr....). It can be pretty heady stuff, tho. He is really inspired by Homer's works (no, not Simpson!) in that series. But this pick has nothing to do with any of that, soooo.....

.....here is my Bargain-Pik-O-the-Day&#8230;&#8230;..











*Song of Kali







*
by Dan Simmons
*$3.95*

Editorial Reviews
*Amazon.com Review*
"O terrible wife of Siva / Your tongue is drinking the blood, / O dark Mother! O unclad Mother." It is remarkable that prior to writing this first novel, Dan Simmons had spent only two and a half days in Calcutta, a city "too wicked to be suffered," his narrator says. Fortunately back in print after several years during which it was hard to obtain, this rich, bizarre novel practically reeks with atmosphere. The story concerns an American poet who travels with his Indian wife and their baby to Calcutta to pick up an epic poem cycle about the goddess Kali. The Bengali poet who wrote the poem cycle has disappeared under mysterious circumstances. 
Horror critic Edward Bryant calls Song of Kali "an exactingly constructed, brutal, and uncompromising study of the degree to which an evil place may permeate and steep all that makes us human" and writes that it embodies "the stance of a psychologically violent novel about a violent society as a defensible and indisputably moral work of art." Song of Kali won a World Fantasy Award. --Fiona Webster

*Review*
-The best novel in the genre I can remember. Dan Simmons is brilliant!---Dean R. Koontz

*Amazon Customer Review:*
I am *never* going to Calcutta. 
Apparently he only spent two and a half days there, but Calcutta must have made one hell of an impression on Dan Simmons. I don't know if his portrayal of it is accurate, but he's presented a dark, dirty, frightening city -- a place I've visited in my nightmares many times since reading "Song of Kali." 
This is a novel that really stuck with me. In fact, after reading it I had to get rid of my copy, because it freaked me out so much. It's a thoroughly engaging story -- part of why it was so upsetting is that I believed the protagonists (a writer and his wife and baby) so completely. 
Lots of writers have approached the subject of bad places -- mostly in the form of haunted houses (Shirley Jackon's classic "The Haunting of Hill House," Richard Matheson's "Hell House," and Stephen King's "The Shining" all come to mind). This is the first example of a *city* as bad place that I've seen. It's also the first book in a long time that's really scared me.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gertie Kindle

After a lovely Thanksgiving dinner, somehow we got onto the subject of Gone With The Wind. I pulled Little Gertie out of her bag and checked the Kindle Store. Yes, it's been Kindlized, and at the bargain price of $4.00.

There are two other editions, $8.09 and $6.39, but this is the latest one.


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:


> After a lovely Thanksgiving dinner, somehow we got onto the subject of Gone With The Wind. I pulled Little Gertie out of her bag and checked the Kindle Store. Yes, it's been Kindlized, and at the bargain price of $4.00.
> 
> There are two other editions, $8.09 and $6.39, but this is the latest one.


Woo hoo, thanks gertie!


----------



## sebat

I've got to get out of this thread. I've bought 4 and sampled 4 more.

Bought this the other night. It's one of my favorite romance novels.

A Knight in Shining Armor for $1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sebat said:


> I've got to get out of this thread. I've bought 4 and sampled 4 more.
> 
> Bought this the other night. It's one of my favorite romance novels.
> 
> A Knight in Shining Armor for $1.


What!?! I actually have two copies of this book. I now own a third. Downloaded as soon as I saw your post. That's one of Jude's most popular books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: Gone With The Wind.

Pretty sure it's available via manybooks or feedbooks for a price of FREE (always a good price).  I have it on my Kindle and I don't believe I paid for it.  In fact, when my brother was visiting the other night and I had to go to choir practice I let him play with my Kindle and that's what he found to read.  For the record, he liked it just fine but said he kind of likes the feel of paper books.

ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> What!?! I actually have two copies of this book. I now own a third. Downloaded as soon as I saw your post. That's one of Jude's most popular books.


I downloaded it too and I don't read that many romance novels. But sometimes I'm in the mood!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Von Hagel said:


> re: Gone With The Wind.
> 
> Pretty sure it's available via manybooks or feedbooks for a price of FREE (always a good price). I have it on my Kindle and I don't believe I paid for it. In fact, when my brother was visiting the other night and I had to go to choir practice I let him play with my Kindle and that's what he found to read. For the record, he liked it just fine but said he kind of likes the feel of paper books.
> 
> ann


You're right. Feedbooks has it for free. (sigh). I really have to start checking those free sites.


----------



## marianneg

gertiekindle said:


> You're right. Feedbooks has it for free. (sigh). I really have to start checking those free sites.


Gertie, a good tipoff is when there are multiple versions of the same book available in the Kindle store. Especially if they are offered by different publishers.


----------



## Leslie

I just went to the Feedbooks catalog to look for *Gone With the Wind.* In the "recently added" section I saw *The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. * When I went and saw Australia on Wednesday, I saw a preview for that movie, so I downloaded the story to read.

I'll report back if it is any good.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marianner said:


> Gertie, a good tipoff is when there are multiple versions of the same book available in the Kindle store. Especially if they are offered by different publishers.


Thanks. I'll watch out for that.


----------



## Guest

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button?  Isn't that the story of the guy aging in reverse?  I'd like to read that!


Drat, I am having a hard time finding it.  I have the Feedbooks Guide on my Kindle.

I got creative and got it.  I went to Feedbooks with the computer and did a search on their main page. Once I found the book, I entered the URL into my Kindle browser, selected the kindle download format and ta-dah!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nicely done, Vampyre...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> The Curious Case of Benjamin Button? Isn't that the story of the guy aging in reverse? I'd like to read that!


That's the one.

The movie is directed by David Fincher and opens on Christmas.

L


----------



## Guest

I can be sly...  I hope in the future they add some sort of search feature that will make it easier for the Kindle to find books on Feedbooks.

Their web site shows up OK on the Kindle but it's a bit jumbled.

I've read the first few chapters of "The The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" and it's pretty good so far.


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, it sounded intriguing (the Martin book). I purchased it!
> 
> Betsy


Here's my Martin recommendation, also a bargain at $3.95:











*Editorial Review*
When struggling riverboat captain Abner Marsh receives an offer of partnership from a wealthy aristocrat, he suspects something's amiss. But when he meets the hauntingly pale, steely-eyed Joshua York, he is certain. For York doesn't care that the icy winter of 1857 has wiped out all but one of Marsh's dilapidated fleet. Nor does he care that he won't earn back his investment in a decade. York has his own reasons for wanting to traverse the powerful Mississippi. And they are to be none of Marsh's concern-no matter how bizarre, arbitrary, or capricious his actions may prove.

Marsh meant to turn down York's offer. It was too full of secrets that spelled danger. But the promise of both gold and a grand new boat that could make history crushed his resolve-coupled with the terrible force of York's mesmerizing gaze. Not until the maiden voyage of his new sidewheeler Fevre Dream would Marsh realize he had joined a mission both more sinister, and perhaps more noble, than his most fantastic nightmare...and mankind's most impossible dream.
Here is the spellbinding tale of a vampire's quest to unite his race with humanity, of a garrulous riverman's dream of immortality, and of the undying legends of the steamboat era and a majestic, ancient river.

*User Review*
I'm an obsessed horror fan and I read everything I can get my hands on, but oddly enough I don't care for vampire fiction all that much. It's a subject that's been done to death in my opinion and as a rule it kind of bores me. (With some exceptions, of course.) For years, I passed over Martin's FEVRE DREAM, thinking it was just "another vampire novel". But if you are lucky to come across a copy of this novel, don't make the same mistake I did. FEVRE DREAM is far more than just a vampire novel. It is a brilliant novel, period. I was so spellbound by this book, my house could have fallen down around me while I was reading it, and I probably would not have noticed. By the time I turned the last page, it had ranked itself as one of the best novels I have ever read. George R.R. Martin skills as a storyteller are unparalleled. I'm actually jealous of the fantasy and sci fi fans who've had his attention over the years. FEVRE DREAM has all the elements of the great classics of literature: larger than life characters, a perilous journey, and a story that sweeps you away like the river it is set upon... In a nutshell, it is a tale of vampires clashing on a steamboat in the 1850's. Two "bloodmasters", Joshua York and Damon Julian, are on a collision course of ideals and philosophy, and God help all those who are witness to it. The river will run with blood before it is all over... I'll never forget the cast of characters: the cruel and sick Sour Billy, the beloved curmudgeon Cap'n Abner Marsh, Hairy Mike Dunn, Joshua York, or Tobey the cook. I have never used the word "masterpiece" in a book review, but this book merits the term. Highest recommendation. You'll never forget this book once you turn the last page, I guarantee it.


----------



## sebat

$9.99 for 4 books in this bundle.


----------



## sebat

$9.59 for the first 3 books in the series. 
One for the Money...Two for the Dough...Three to get Deadly











I have never read any Evanovich before. I'm having a blast with the first book.


----------



## Xia

This one is for fans of Christian books. It looks like this one cent price tag may be a limited time promotion, perhaps intended to promote reading of the material during the Christmas season&#8230;











*He Chose The Nails: What God did to Win Your Heart







*
by Max Lucado
Average Custome Rating: 4.5 Stars
*$0.01* (Yep - just one penny)

*Editorial Reviews*
Amazon.com Review
Reading a Max Lucado book is as comfortable as having coffee and conversation with a close friend. He Chose the Nails: What God Did to Win Your Heart is signature Lucado: warm, conversational storytelling blended with scripture, humor, and vulnerability. 
Lucado invites us to understand the symbols surrounding Christ's crucifixion and celebrate the significance of the promises they offer. From the sign in different languages tacked to the cross ("I will speak to you in your language") to the burial clothing ("I can turn your tragedy into triumph"), he speaks of each symbol as a "gift of grace" that reveals God's love for mankind. 
Lucado takes us to Calvary and shows us our sins nailed between the hand of Jesus and the cross. "You've made some bad choices in life, haven't you," writes Lucado. "You've chosen the wrong friends, maybe the wrong career, even the wrong spouse. You look back over your life and say, 'If only I could make up for those bad choices.' You can. One good choice for eternity offsets a thousand bad ones on earth. The choice is yours." 
Whether he's bantering around phrases like "the hall monitors of holiness" or crafting a deeper expository on the crown of thorns, Lucado neatly balances the task of making his words accessible to a broad audience while delivering a meaty message on God's greatest sacrifice. Pick up this insightful read, and you'll be glad you made the choice. --Cindy Crosby

*From Publishers Weekly*
Lucado's understated homiletical style has propelled sales of more than 15 million books and made him the first author to win three Gold Medallion awards for Christian Book of the Year (Just Like Jesus, 1999; In the Grip of Grace, 1997; and When God Whispers Your Name, 1995). His loyal following will in no way be disappointed with this latest offering, which focuses on the "gifts" of the cross, including the soldiers' spit, the crown of thorns, the nails, the wine-soaked sponge, the burial garments and Pilate's sign identifying Jesus as the King of the Jews. Each of these tragic objects teaches Christians something about the nature of God, says Lucado. The wine-soaked sponge, for example, offered when Jesus spoke of his thirst while dying on the cross, demonstrates how God through Jesus took on the entire human experience, complete with its suffering. "To take on our sins is one thing, but to take on our sunburns, our sore throats? To experience death, yesDbut to put up with life?" God did this so that his followers would fully trust him, Lucado explains, and know that their pain was understood. Lucado uses good humor and everyday situations (such as coping with road rage) to bring his points home. His skill in highlighting even the smallest detail of the crucifixion scene will prove an epiphany for many readers. (Aug.) 
Copyright 2000 Reed Business Information, Inc.

*Amazon Customer Review:*
Not since Robert Folghum (It was on fire when I lay down on it) have I read anything by anyone who could find so much meaning and depth in the seemingly ordinary.Max Lucado (Pronouneced Lu- KAY doh not Lu-KAH-doh He wrote an intresting chapter on this) uses ordinary events to illustrate and explain biblical concepts in simple and easly understood ways.He also has some fascinating insights in to the crucifcation of Jesus. Every detail of the crusifiction is explained with amazing clarity, from the crown of thorns and the inscription above his head to the burial and reserection. The only problem I had with this book was it's brevity the book can easily be read in less then five hours leaving the reader wanting more. The last fifty pages or so are a kind of study guide for the book. I would have preferred an extra fifty pages of Mr. lucado's insights than a chapter by chapter study guide. All in all though this is an excellent book for all christian and contains some useful insights and humor.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xia

Here is another Christian book for just one cent. This book was apparently written to appeal to the over 40, female Christian audience&#8230;











_*Second Calling: Finding Passion & Purpose for the Rest of Your Life







*_
by Dale Hanson Bourke
Average Customer Rating: ****** (4 Stars)
*$0.01* (one cent!)

*Product Description*
Women over forty long to redefine the rest of their lives. Dale Hanson Bourke and the friends she interviewed-including General Claudia Kennedy, Kay Warren, Becky Pippert, journalist Peggy Wehmeyer and Jill Briscoe-resoundingly affirm that midlife can be a time of spiritual rebirth and a chance for God to get one's attention now that others' demands on her life have diminished. Bourke offers essential principles that will help women to blaze new trails in their best years.

*Excerpt from amazon customer review:*
In 1985, Dale Hanson Bourke published You Can Make Your Dreams Come True, a book designed to encourage women to believe in themselves, their passions, and their power in God to realize their dreams. Two decades later, her latest book, Second Calling: Passion & Purpose for the Rest of Your Life, could be its sequel. For Second Calling is all about life after the dream has been achieved. Or not.

Patterned on the book of Ruth, Second Calling is written for women "in or approaching the second half of . . . life." And it's especially relevant to those who spent the first half of their lives pursuing their dreams, whether successfully or not, only to find as they transition into mid-life that they no longer have the energy and drive they once had.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Sebat.  I sampled the Heather Graham bundle.  

I only discovered Steph a few months ago.  She just gets better and better.


----------



## sebat

gertiekindle said:


> Thanks, Sebat. I sampled the Heather Graham bundle.
> 
> I only discovered Steph a few months ago. She just gets better and better.


I just wish they left the bundle books separated like individual books. Guess you get what you pay for. 

Heather Graham was a new author for me. I enjoyed them but don't think they are books I'll ever reread. Then again, until I start going to KA...Kindleholic's Anonymous, I don't see myself having time for any rereads.


----------



## Xia

I think someone mentioned in another thread that they really enjoyed this book. I'm planning on reading it before I see the movie&#8230;











_*The Secret Life of Bees







*_
by Sue Monk Kidd
Average Customer Rating: ****** (4 Stars)
*$4.60 * (Note: The paperback is currently listed for a sale price of $10.20)

*Amazon.com Review*
In Sue Monk Kidd's The Secret Life of Bees, 14-year-old Lily Owen, neglected by her father and isolated on their South Carolina peach farm, spends hours imagining a blissful infancy when she was loved and nurtured by her mother, Deborah, whom she barely remembers. These consoling fantasies are her heart's answer to the family story that as a child, in unclear circumstances, Lily accidentally shot and killed her mother. All Lily has left of Deborah is a strange image of a Black Madonna, with the words "Tiburon, South Carolina" scrawled on the back. The search for a mother, and the need to mother oneself, are crucial elements in this well-written coming-of-age story set in the early 1960s against a background of racial violence and unrest. When Lily's beloved nanny, Rosaleen, manages to insult a group of angry white men on her way to register to vote and has to skip town, Lily takes the opportunity to go with her, fleeing to the only place she can think of--Tiburon, South Carolina--determined to find out more about her dead mother. Although the plot threads are too neatly trimmed, The Secret Life of Bees is a carefully crafted novel with an inspired depiction of character. The legend of the Black Madonna and the brave, kind, peculiar women who perpetuate Lily's story dominate the second half of the book, placing Kidd's debut novel squarely in the honored tradition of the Southern Gothic. --Regina Marler

*From Publishers Weekly*
Honey-sweet but never cloying, this debut by nonfiction author Kidd (The Dance of the Dissident Daughter) features a hive's worth of appealing female characters, an offbeat plot and a lovely style. It's 1964, the year of the Civil Rights Act, in Sylvan, S.C. Fourteen-year-old Lily is on the lam with motherly servant Rosaleen, fleeing both Lily's abusive father T. Ray and the police who battered Rosaleen for defending her new right to vote. Lily is also fleeing memories, particularly her jumbled recollection of how, as a frightened four-year-old, she accidentally shot and killed her mother during a fight with T. Ray. Among her mother's possessions, Lily finds a picture of a black Virgin Mary with "Tiburon, S.C." on the back so, blindly, she and Rosaleen head there. It turns out that the town is headquarters of Black Madonna Honey, produced by three middle-aged black sisters, August, June and May Boatwright. The "Calendar sisters" take in the fugitives, putting Lily to work in the honey house, where for the first time in years she's happy. But August, clearly the queen bee of the Boatwrights, keeps asking Lily searching questions. Faced with so ideally maternal a figure as August, most girls would babble uncontrollably. But Lily is a budding writer, desperate to connect yet fiercely protective of her secret interior life. Kidd's success at capturing the moody adolescent girl's voice makes her ambivalence comprehensible and charming. And it's deeply satisfying when August teaches Lily to "find the mother in (herself)" a soothing lesson that should charm female readers of all ages. (Jan. 2Forecast: Blurbs from an impressive lineup of women writers Anita Shreve, Susan Isaacs, Ursula Hegi pitch this book straight at its intended readership. It's hard to say whether confusion with the similarly titled Bee Season will hurt or help sales, but a 10-city author tour should help distinguish Kidd. Film rights have been optioned and foreign rights sold in England and France. 
Copyright 2001 Cahners Business Information, Inc.

*Excerpt from amazon customer review:*
The Secret Life of Bee's is an enduring story set on a southern bee farm. The characters will enlighten and warm your heart. The Secret Life of Bee's is similar to many southern stories; however, the bee lore that Kidd interjects throughout makes the book unique and interesting. The Secret Life of Bee's is a heartwarming, feel good read. There are universal lessons about family and self throughout.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xia

_*The Kite Runner







*_
by Khaled Hosseini
Average Customer Rating: *4.5 Stars*
*$4.05*

*Amazon.com Review*
In his debut novel, The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini accomplishes what very few contemporary novelists are able to do. He manages to provide an educational and eye-opening account of a country's political turmoil--in this case, Afghanistan--while also developing characters whose heartbreaking struggles and emotional triumphs resonate with readers long after the last page has been turned over. And he does this on his first try. 
The Kite Runner follows the story of Amir, the privileged son of a wealthy businessman in Kabul, and Hassan, the son of Amir's father's servant. As children in the relatively stable Afghanistan of the early 1970s, the boys are inseparable. They spend idyllic days running kites and telling stories of mystical places and powerful warriors until an unspeakable event changes the nature of their relationship forever, and eventually cements their bond in ways neither boy could have ever predicted. Even after Amir and his father flee to America, Amir remains haunted by his cowardly actions and disloyalty. In part, it is these demons and the sometimes impossible quest for forgiveness that bring him back to his war-torn native land after it comes under Taliban rule. ("...I wondered if that was how forgiveness budded, not with the fanfare of epiphany, but with pain gathering its things, packing up, and slipping away unannounced in the middle of the night.") 
Some of the plot's turns and twists may be somewhat implausible, but Hosseini has created characters that seem so real that one almost forgets that The Kite Runner is a novel and not a memoir. At a time when Afghanistan has been thrust into the forefront of America's collective consciousness ("people sipping lattes at Starbucks were talking about the battle for Kunduz"), Hosseini offers an honest, sometimes tragic, sometimes funny, but always heartfelt view of a fascinating land. Perhaps the only true flaw in this extraordinary novel is that it ends all too soon. --Gisele Toueg

*From Publishers Weekly*
Hosseini's stunning debut novel starts as an eloquent Afghan version of the American immigrant experience in the late 20th century, but betrayal and redemption come to the forefront when the narrator, a writer, returns to his ravaged homeland to rescue the son of his childhood friend after the boy's parents are shot during the Taliban takeover in the mid '90s. Amir, the son of a well-to-do Kabul merchant, is the first-person narrator, who marries, moves to California and becomes a successful novelist. But he remains haunted by a childhood incident in which he betrayed the trust of his best friend, a Hazara boy named Hassan, who receives a brutal beating from some local bullies. After establishing himself in America, Amir learns that the Taliban have murdered Hassan and his wife, raising questions about the fate of his son, Sohrab. Spurred on by childhood guilt, Amir makes the difficult journey to Kabul, only to learn the boy has been enslaved by a former childhood bully who has become a prominent Taliban official. The price Amir must pay to recover the boy is just one of several brilliant, startling plot twists that make this book memorable both as a political chronicle and a deeply personal tale about how childhood choices affect our adult lives. The character studies alone would make this a noteworthy debut, from the portrait of the sensitive, insecure Amir to the multilayered development of his father, Baba, whose sacrifices and scandalous behavior are fully revealed only when Amir returns to Afghanistan and learns the true nature of his relationship to Hassan. Add an incisive, perceptive examination of recent Afghan history and its ramifications in both America and the Middle East, and the result is a complete work of literature that succeeds in exploring the culture of a previously obscure nation that has become a pivot point in the global politics of the new millennium.
Copyright 2003 Reed Business Information, Inc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Xia said:


> I think someone mentioned in another thread that they really enjoyed this book. I'm planning on reading it before I see the movie&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Secret Life of Bees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> by Sue Monk Kidd
> Average Customer Rating: ****** (4 Stars)


I loved this book and think it would be a GREAT book club selection! Thanks for reminding me about it!

Betsy


----------



## soapy70

Thought some of you might be interested in a few good bargains I just got:
Nora Roberts-The Quinn Brothers 3.80 (this is the first 2 books in her Chesapeake Bay series)-the 3rd & 4th are still 6.39 each though
Kay Hooper-Blood Dreams-first in her new series came out Tuesday dropped from 9.99 to 7.50 to 4.65
Tami Hoag-Man of her Dreams-came out Tuesday for 5.59 is now 2.50
Also, Nora Roberts new one Pagan Stone (came out Tuesday too) is 3rd in this trilogy went from 6.39 to 4.39. I bought it the other day for 6.39 but I got bargains on other books.


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> The movie is directed by David Fincher and opens on Christmas.L


Bit off topic, but the movie stars that dreamy Brad Pitt. mmmmmm, yummy. (The Curious Case of Benjamin Button)


----------



## Arby

Thanks for a great thread - just picked up 4 books for around ten bucks all based on books listed in this thread.  Obviously, I am not going for the "finish a book before buying another" rule -I love to have a selection to choose from depending on the mood.  With books at these prices, I can afford it.  
3 of the books are by authors I have not read yet but wanted to.  Thanks again to all who have contributed - KindleBoards is a terrific place to visit - I have so much fun here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Arby, we're working on it!  Hope you'll find one of our Book Clubs, starting in January, to your liking!

Betsy


----------



## Xia

soapy70 said:


> Thought some of you might be interested in a few good bargains I just got:
> Nora Roberts-The Quinn Brothers 3.80 (this is the first 2 books in her Chesapeake Bay series)-the 3rd & 4th are still 6.39 each though
> Kay Hooper-Blood Dreams-first in her new series came out Tuesday dropped from 9.99 to 7.50 to 4.65
> Tami Hoag-Man of her Dreams-came out Tuesday for 5.59 is now 2.50
> Also, Nora Roberts new one Pagan Stone (came out Tuesday too) is 3rd in this trilogy went from 6.39 to 4.39. I bought it the other day for 6.39 but I got bargains on other books.


Wow! Nora Roberts was able to turn out two new books in the same week?! Holy-Hootchie-Kootchie!! She is prolific!

Hey, Soapy, or anyone else that can answer this: How did you get the book images to show up in a row from left to right? I just quite recently learned how to post an image of the cover with the embedded liks (to help out Harv and his amazon linkage stuff). But...... How do I post a bunch of 'em up all sweet and lined up like Soapy, and others, have done? I'd sure like to know how to do _that_!

-Xia-


----------



## sebat

My husband just picked this one up for $1.99.
It's one of those books he has read a hundred times.


----------



## Guest

> But...... How do I post a bunch of 'em up all sweet and lined up like Soapy, and others, have done? I'd sure like to know how to do that!


Just add the images one after the other without spacing or entering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Xia said:


> Wow! Nora Roberts was able to turn out two new books in the same week?! Holy-Hootchie-Kootchie!! She is prolific!
> 
> Hey, Soapy, or anyone else that can answer this: How did you get the book images to show up in a row from left to right? I just quite recently learned how to post an image of the cover with the embedded liks (to help out Harv and his amazon linkage stuff). But...... How do I post a bunch of 'em up all sweet and lined up like Soapy, and others, have done? I'd sure like to know how to do _that_!
> 
> -Xia-


That was me, adding pics behind Soapy. When you add them, just click immediately after the link. I usually put a couple of spaces. So your links would look like this (but much longer):

[Kindleboards link] [Kindleboards link] [Kindleboards link] [Kindleboards link]

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## cat616

sebat said:


> My husband just picked this one up for $1.99.
> It's one of those books he has read a hundred times.


Killashandra is the book that turned me on to Anne McCaffrey and Science Fiction which then led to Fantasy through her Dragonriders of Pern. How lucky I was to pick it up at an office book swap. This book certainly expanded my horizons in a very big way. I recommend you give it a try.

Crystal Singer $2.95 is also about the adventures of Killashandra.


----------



## Chad Winters

I remember reading those as a kid!....wasn't it a trilogy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters said:


> I remember reading those as a kid!....wasn't it a trilogy?


Yep, the third one isn't as much of a bargain. Yet.








$5.59

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In the "What are you reading?" thread, Khabita just recommended two bargain books, one old friend and one new:



Khabita said:


> For anyone looking for free or very cheap reading that's good to the last drop, I just finished two terrific reads:
> 
> The Warden -- Anthony Trollope (the first book in the Barchester Chronicles series)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 Scotland Street -- Alexander McCall Smith (first book in the Scotland Street series)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first was free, the second cost $1.00. I had read Trollope many, many years ago, but I think I appreciated it more this time around. And the Smith book is just a pure pleasure to read. No zombies, vampires, or aliens attacking Edinburgh, just regular people with regular problems.
> 
> Now I'm back to DTB's for a bit -- got to read Water for Elephants and The Book Thief


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Xia said:


> This one is for fans of Christian books. It looks like this one cent price tag may be a limited time promotion, perhaps intended to promote reading of the material during the Christmas season&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He Chose The Nails: What God did to Win Your Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> by Max Lucado
> Average Custome Rating: 4.5 Stars
> *$0.01* (Yep - just one penny)
> 
> *Editorial Reviews*
> Amazon.com Review
> Reading a Max Lucado book is as comfortable as having coffee and conversation with a close friend. He Chose the Nails: What God Did to Win Your Heart is signature Lucado: warm, conversational storytelling blended with scripture, humor, and vulnerability.
> Lucado invites us to understand the symbols surrounding Christ's crucifixion and celebrate the significance of the promises they offer. From the sign in different languages tacked to the cross ("I will speak to you in your language") to the burial clothing ("I can turn your tragedy into triumph"), he speaks of each symbol as a "gift of grace" that reveals God's love for mankind.
> Lucado takes us to Calvary and shows us our sins nailed between the hand of Jesus and the cross. "You've made some bad choices in life, haven't you," writes Lucado. "You've chosen the wrong friends, maybe the wrong career, even the wrong spouse. You look back over your life and say, 'If only I could make up for those bad choices.' You can. One good choice for eternity offsets a thousand bad ones on earth. The choice is yours."
> Whether he's bantering around phrases like "the hall monitors of holiness" or crafting a deeper expository on the crown of thorns, Lucado neatly balances the task of making his words accessible to a broad audience while delivering a meaty message on God's greatest sacrifice. Pick up this insightful read, and you'll be glad you made the choice. --Cindy Crosby
> 
> *From Publishers Weekly*
> Lucado's understated homiletical style has propelled sales of more than 15 million books and made him the first author to win three Gold Medallion awards for Christian Book of the Year (Just Like Jesus, 1999; In the Grip of Grace, 1997; and When God Whispers Your Name, 1995). His loyal following will in no way be disappointed with this latest offering, which focuses on the "gifts" of the cross, including the soldiers' spit, the crown of thorns, the nails, the wine-soaked sponge, the burial garments and Pilate's sign identifying Jesus as the King of the Jews. Each of these tragic objects teaches Christians something about the nature of God, says Lucado. The wine-soaked sponge, for example, offered when Jesus spoke of his thirst while dying on the cross, demonstrates how God through Jesus took on the entire human experience, complete with its suffering. "To take on our sins is one thing, but to take on our sunburns, our sore throats? To experience death, yesDbut to put up with life?" God did this so that his followers would fully trust him, Lucado explains, and know that their pain was understood. Lucado uses good humor and everyday situations (such as coping with road rage) to bring his points home. His skill in highlighting even the smallest detail of the crucifixion scene will prove an epiphany for many readers. (Aug.)
> Copyright 2000 Reed Business Information, Inc.
> 
> *Amazon Customer Review:*
> Not since Robert Folghum (It was on fire when I lay down on it) have I read anything by anyone who could find so much meaning and depth in the seemingly ordinary.Max Lucado (Pronouneced Lu- KAY doh not Lu-KAH-doh He wrote an intresting chapter on this) uses ordinary events to illustrate and explain biblical concepts in simple and easly understood ways.He also has some fascinating insights in to the crucifcation of Jesus. Every detail of the crusifiction is explained with amazing clarity, from the crown of thorns and the inscription above his head to the burial and reserection. The only problem I had with this book was it's brevity the book can easily be read in less then five hours leaving the reader wanting more. The last fifty pages or so are a kind of study guide for the book. I would have preferred an extra fifty pages of Mr. lucado's insights than a chapter by chapter study guide. All in all though this is an excellent book for all christian and contains some useful insights and humor.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Xia I've read this book and many others by Lucado, it is a great read.

Ya'll bear with me, I will change my T'gvg avatar when I get home. Oops gotta run I've got a game to watch, "The Iron Bowl", Alabama vs Auburn. It's a tradition in the great state of Alabama. WAR EAGLE!


----------



## Leslie

I think it was discussed on this thread yesterday: I downloaded *The Curious Case of Benjamin Button* by F. Scott Fitzgerald from Feedbooks.com. The movie is coming out on December 25th. Having read the story, I am looking forward to seeing the movie. The story was good, well-written, and a little bittersweet.

L


----------



## love2read

What a great thread! I just got done reading through it. I have now purchased about 6 great bargain books and I don't even have my Kindle yet. It's going to be so much fun opening my new Kindle and turning on the Whispernet for the first time.

Does anyone know if there is a limit on the amount of samples you can download before turning on the Whispernet and allowing them to download?

In my Kindle account I can clearly see the books purchased but it is only showing about 10 samples on the right hand side of the screen and it looks like all the rest of the samples that I clicked to download the first chapter are gone.

Are they really gone since I can't download them yet or will they all show up when I get my Kindle?

Lynn


----------



## love2read

Thanks for the infomation Khabita, that's really good to know. I think by the time my Kindle actually arrives I may have so many samples and books ordered that my storage capacity will be full if I don't slow down. 

There are just so many good books out there calling my name!

And this wonderful Kindleboard is doing nothing but adding to my addiction. 

I'm a Kindloholic and I have never even seen or held one. Where is the board for recovering Kindloholics. 

I need to sign up NOW!!!  

Or maybe I'll just go to bed for a short break because I'm enjoying the addiction too much and don't really want to stop.

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm reading the NY Times Book Review, and checking mentioned books, as is my new habit, to see if they are Kindled yet... A review of a book on the Vietnam era mentioned Halberstam's _The Best and the Brightest_. It HAS been Kindled, and is a bargain at $1.95:











Betsy


----------



## potatowire

This is a great thread, and I now feel compelled to contribute.











This is a 4 1/2 star WWII spy novel by one of my favorite authors, and it is available for $2.95.

I also highly recommend the aforementioned Asimov books. They are all great and bargains to boot.


----------



## CS

*One-Cent Bargains*











*My thoughts:* The font is atrocious unless sized to 4, and even then, it doesn't look great. It's readable enough though, I suppose (at font 4, at least). Still, check out a sample first to be certain you can slog through the entire book.

*Amazon Product Description:* In 13-degree-below-zero weather, on New Year's Eve 1967, a classic NFL championship game was played between the Dallas Cowboys and Green Bay Packers. This book details the story of this game and the history of two famous coaches--Vince Lombardi and Tom Landry--and the coaching philosophies that made them and their teams legends.

101 Great Games & Activities


















*My thoughts:* Seems like a dull handbook for a seminar. Not the kid-friendly, or *fun*, activity book you might be expecting. It gets credit for one thing though: There's a disclaimer stating that the charts in the book may not be as clear because it's an e-book. Avoid unless you have some kind of seminar or retreat to run.

*Amazon Product Description:* Training dynamite!

Training mastermind Arthur VanGundy, author of the best-selling Brain Boosters for Business Advantage, has assembled 101 original games and activities guaranteed to satisfy almost every conceivable training need.

These dynamic exercises are accompanied by:
# Concise objectives
# Recommended uses
# Suggested audience
# Required time
# Necessary materials
# Detailed procedures
# Potential discussion topics
# Possible variations . . . and more!

Get VanGundy's best-selling game assortment and add these simple, practical, power-packed resources to your training arsenal today!

From the Inside Flap
From icebreakers and team-building to negotiation and problem-solving, this book shows exactly when, why, and how to use every activity. There is also a detailed activity selection matrix to facilitate the search for an appropriate training tool. Trainers from every experience level can incorporate these inventive designs into sessions, workshops, meetings, and presentations.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

potatowire said:


> This is a great thread, and I now feel compelled to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 4 1/2 star WWII spy novel by one of my favorite authors, and it is available for $2.95.
> 
> I also highly recommend the aforementioned Asimov books. They are all great and bargains to boot.


Potatowire, welcome to the Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post! Great addition to the Bargain Book thread. We've also got a Free Book thread and Book Clubs starting in January!

Betsy


----------



## potatowire

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I have another pick as well, and it is from the long-running Xanth series that I loved as a kid. The quality faded as the series aged, but I think this book is great. Available for the low, low price of $1.95!











All of the early Anthony books are bargains, too, if you like this one.


----------

